# fourier en pspice



## franki (Nov 12, 2005)

tengo un circuito montado en pspice y ahora quiero obtener la serie de fourier de ese circuito para calcular su valor eficaz, y asta ahora llego a ver la serie de fourier, xo no stan muy claro los armonicos, y no se como ponerlos para verlos mejor y tampoco se como el pspice me puede dar la tension rms a partir de la serie d fourier.


muxas gracias


----------



## Miguel Cool (Sep 2, 2006)

EN la configuración de la simulacion "simmulation settings" en la parte inferior "Output file options", activas la casilla "Perform analisis fourier" lo que te permitirá ver los armonicos en texto.

EN cuanto al RMS, ya existe una función RMS(), en la ventana PROBE que es donde sale las graficas de resultados le das doble click a la señal y escribres

RMS( V(R1:1) ), por ejempo y te da la grafica del valor RMS

suerte


----------

